# best sites for new years eve



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi,
thinking of booking a site for this new year any suggestions welcome.
chris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Any reason why a site ? 
If you are in any clubs why not consider them.. We went with Motorcaravanners club last new year.. Had a great time and all for £6 a night.... !


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Depends on how far you want to travel. We go to Grantown on Spey for their free ceilidh in the square, brilliant night, really good atmosphere. Short walk from campsite to the town centre.


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anybou know of anywhere just over the Scottish Borders. Can only go for 1 night, so can't go far. Any pubs with big car park etc, doesn't have to be a site. Or anywhere Cumbria way, that will have a bit of something on for the new year.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Melrose cc site


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

2 to Melrose, great place. If the new CC site at Stonehaven is open at that time of the year, great place to bring in the New Year with a fire festival which is worth seeing. I know it is a wee bit further.

Dave


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

We are not in the caravan club, but are on the caravan and camping club.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I went to Cromer "this" New year and to Hillhead in Devon for the previous New Year.

I (and the 2 other couples we go away with) will NOT be returning to Cromer !

Chalk and cheese sums it all up really !!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

So what was so bad about Cromer :?


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

millers field aire at ambleside 2 mins walk from town centre £10 a night and great walks on your doorstep.
what more could you ask for
frank


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> I went to Cromer "this" New year and to Hillhead in Devon for the previous New Year.
> 
> I (and the 2 other couples we go away with) will NOT be returning to Cromer !
> 
> Chalk and cheese sums it all up really !!


What was wrong,did`nt you win on the bingo :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Still don't know where the starter of this thread is located so we are getting suggestions from all around the country. We have spent New Year at Delamere Forest C&CC site where nothing was organised but was pleasant to walk on New Years Day and we've been to Oswestry C&CC site (this New Year just gone) and had a great time with games and bring & share buffet in their new barn.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Don't be wondering where..just come to Scotland, because we do it the best, then decide where to go after that whether its Melrose or Stonehaven or Edinburgh, or even the dear green place (Glasgow)

I retire this year,and have spent every new year in my beloved Scotland,and I see no need to go anywhere else.

Norrie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

For those who asked the difference between Cromer and Hillhead is as follows.

1, Hillhead, hardstanding...... Cromer hardstanding promised then when we turned up we were advised that CC Head Office has decreed they needed to recoup some of the summer losses so grass pitches had to be opened up for use. (AGAINST the wishes and advice of the site wardens!) We had booked MANY months previously on the understanding it would be hardstanding. just imagine what grass was like after the winter we have had AND they charged us Peak season (as in the hieght of the summer) prices, even though some of the facilities were closed. 

2. Hillhead, sumptuous High quality buffet, Cromer same price (£35 per head) The buffet at Cromer was about what I would expect to get for £10 per head and had VERY obviously all been bought in rather than prepared on site. Also there was nothing like sufficient sweets to go around (and those that were hadnt all been fully defrosted!!) 

3. Hillhead, superb and varied evening entertainment, audience participation, all sorts of prizes for almost everything (nothing flash, just a token) Cromer ............ 2 blokes on keyboard and drums, croaky voices, very amateur, no variety at all, best described as Hi -Di-Hi on a bad day !!(and thats being kind!) 

I could go on but I suspect you have got the picture by now. 

I did feel rather sorry for the (very cheerful and helpful) wardens who clearly were having to tow the "party line"


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

Hillhead in Brixham.. Very good evening entertainment and buffet.. All open and hardstanding. Going back next year probably so don't tell to many as we don't want it oversubscribed!!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Edinburgh CC site. The site has arrangements with a local coach firm to provide a shuttle service to and from the city service festivities from 7:30 on NYE to about 5:30 am on New Year morning.

We've also stayed at Baltic Wharf. Low key get together on New Years Eve then out onto the edge of the harbour to watch the fireworks all over the city.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> For those who asked the difference between Cromer and Hillhead is as follows.
> 
> 1, Hillhead, hardstanding...... Cromer hardstanding promised then when we turned up we were advised that CC Head Office has decreed they needed to recoup some of the summer losses so grass pitches had to be opened up for use. (AGAINST the wishes and advice of the site wardens!) We had booked MANY months previously on the understanding it would be hardstanding. just imagine what grass was like after the winter we have had AND they charged us Peak season (as in the hieght of the summer) prices, even though some of the facilities were closed.
> 
> ...


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The Motorhome Club Xmas and New Year Rallies at Kelso are something else, non members welcome come for as long as you like.

http://www.themotorhomeclubinfo.co.uk/

Browse the site for full details


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> The Motorhome Club Xmas and New Year Rallies at Kelso are something else, non members welcome come for as long as you like.
> 
> http://www.themotorhomeclubinfo.co.uk/
> 
> Browse the site for full details


Great rally although not there for last new year, John not yet fully recovered form previous one lol
Very friendly welcoming members.

Sue


----------

